# NH 499 Haybine - Major Cutting Issues in "Pasture Mix" Hay



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I have two fields that are ready to go, one we planted last spring to a Cisco "Pasture Mix" for one of my customers and the other is a tired out alfalfa-grass field that we will plant to Soybeans.

I started mowing the Pasture Mix field and goth through the first round okay, but the second one took almost an hour. The haybine kept plugging. The cutterbar would cut, but the rolls would not grab the plants. I think the problem is the rank clover which is about 24 inches tall and as thick as a pencil.

We adjusted speeds going from .5 mph to 4.5 mph, the cutting angle, the roller tension, and even the reel position to no avail.

Any of you have any thoughts? I just put $1600 in this machine in the drive yokes, hydraulic lines, and drive shafts.

Jim


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

You didn't specify if the rollo-reel stops turning or if it turns, rollers turn and no hay going through conditioner. I cannot visualize a 499 'pluggin' if the reel is turning normally as well as the rolls.

If the reel is stopping...it could be the drive belt slipping or the slip clutch for the conditioner that drives the reel belt pulley. If there is simply not enough hydraulic power to run everything....your pto mounted pump might be weak, or one of the hydraulic motors on back.

Can you specify a little how it is plugging?


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Been there, done that. We have an old 1499 that I use, and I remember in grass hays it would be a real pain, especially if it was blown over. How many times I cursed that thing for not having an auger, if nothing else, it would put a little more distance in between the rolls and the sickles, and get rid of that freaking rolla reel...... And that is where your problem lies - Does it slow down? Does it actually grab the hay? I'm guessing that the reel is slowing down, or just going right on through the crop, and then when it gets a pile big enough to move into the rolls - grrrrr....

Rodney


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you say discbine? We run 8 mph plus and don't look back. Doesn't pick up down stuff very good going the way it is laying, but no clogged sickles. I would never hook on to a sickle mower again.


----------



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Disk mower also...for tight openings to fields...can't beat it. It's easy to transport too!


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad to hear I wasn't the only person experiencing this problem while trying to cut grass mix. I know exactly what you went through and almost gave up to buy a discbine ASAP, however I gave the field a few extra hours to dry and then was able to cut right through it. The grass that I was unplugging was wringing wet, which suggested the bottom layer of OG wasn't drying prior to cutting.

The discbine is still on the list of things to purchase soon though, haybines are too time consuming when you have small windows of dry weather.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Wheatridge:

We came to the conclusion that the hay was just too wet. The New Holland salesman had that same issue with some heavy hay the evening before I had my problems.

I am sure that we could have slugged through it if we had done it in the middle of the day.

Jim


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

Dano1124 said:


> Disk mower also...for tight openings to fields...can't beat it. It's easy to transport too!


Speaking of disk mowers do you guys run a three point mower or a pull type swather with impellars or rollers? You said easy to transport too thats why i was wondering


----------



## Ralph Bauer (Sep 20, 2009)

Got a 2008 Case MDX 92, 3 point since 09. Was new when I bought it, a leftover from the previous year and got a good deal on it, plus 4yrs at 0 % with only 15% down. I was looking for a used one, but all too worn or too expensive. Burnt up a belt last fall, but that's it. Was cutting CRP (love grass), thick and heavy and I should have kept the belt a little tighter than what the manual said, even in slow speed. Except the hook-up to my 4020 LP is a cumbersome one-man deal. I think it might be easier with a caddy (but then you might want to get a pull type anyways!) or a quick-hitch. But I do it only twice a year. Have other tractors to run the rake and baler, so in the end not too bad. I give it a 9 out of 10. Am in SW OK.
BTW, Kuhn makes in my opinion, the best. They also have a 8 disk (little over 10 feet) vs. mine being 7. Vermeer is great, too, but either is much pricier than a case. Fella offers a module system, you can add for example, a windrower attachment.
Hope this helps. check out also ytmag.com's many forums. Great folks


----------

